# SD Reader not showing up in lspci?!? [SOLVED]

## Dr. Frankenbox

My Toshiba Satellelite L305-S5921 has a built-in SD card reader - I know, I can see it - but it won't show up in lspci, so I have no idea what the chipset is.  How could this possibly happen, and is there any way other than lspci that I can use to identify the hardware?  I tried to install every SD reader in the kernel (though not all the extra add-ons) to see if they would work with my hardware, but I haven't had any luck.

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
```

kernel config (SD Card section):

```
#

# MMC/SD Card Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

# CONFIG_SDIO_UART is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_TEST is not set

#

# MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_WBSD is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_SDRICOH_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=m
```

Last edited by Dr. Frankenbox on Tue Nov 17, 2009 11:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bjlockie

Try

```
lsusb
```

----------

## Dr. Frankenbox

Unless it's "Realtek Semiconductor Corp." I don't think it's there either.  How do I make sense of these entries, anyway?  I have no idea what to make of those ID numbers.

```
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001
```

----------

## Monkeh

0bda:0158 is a USB card reader. The other entries there can be ignored.

----------

## Dr. Frankenbox

OK, I was able to figure it out by searching on that identifier.  What I was looking for was lsusb -vv, and I was able to find that in a Gentoo Wiki article on a laptop with the same card reader.  Now I just need to figure out where in /dev it's showing up.  I'll find an SD card and try it out.

----------

## Dr. Frankenbox

Inserted a card and it worked like a dream!  I could have sworn I tried this earlier; must have been before I installed HAL.

----------

